
Worldwide observations confirm nearby 'lensing' exoplanet - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-worldwide-nearby-lensing-exoplanet.html
======
blacksmith_tb
1600 lya is only 'nearby' compared to 2600, still a lucky find!

~~~
sachdevap
It is actually quite nearby on astronomical scales. For reference, the milky
way is 105,700 light years in diameter.

------
designium
Could someone share info about how astronomers know about microlensing
effects?

I (educate) guess that we start by setting eyes to a specific star and then
compared its image before and after X amount of days. Then, if there is a huge
delta, then people would zoom into that star again to understand why there was
a difference.

